# Olympic Grand prix Freestyle-Can anyone explain..?



## jessdarcy (31 July 2012)

Ok, so...
Do the top DR riders eg-Carl Hester, Laura, Charlotte etc compete in the dressage Grand Prix Special and the Freestyle and also the team dressage Grand Prix?

It's all so confusing! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## camilla4 (1 August 2012)

jessdarcy said:



			Ok, so...
Do the top DR riders eg-Carl Hester, Laura, Charlotte etc compete in the dressage Grand Prix Special and the Freestyle and also the team dressage Grand Prix?

It's all so confusing! 

Thanks so much!
		
Click to expand...

Jess - all riders compete on the first day - the Grand Prix.  The best 7 teams and the best 11 individuals then compete on the second day - the Special.   The aggregate marks decide the team placings.

On Freestyle day, the best 18 individuals compete for the individual placings.  Theoretically, I would hope that all of our team will get through to this!!  This score is a fresh one i.e.  nothing is carried over from the first two days.


----------



## jessdarcy (1 August 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## camilla4 (1 August 2012)

No problem 

Here's a link with the current running order for the team dressage. If you follow it, they update it all the time the competition is running and will keep you up to date with scores etc.

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/index.html


----------



## welshone (1 August 2012)

The Grand Prix is run over 2 days. The GP Special is on Tues 7th and this score is combined with the GP score to decide the team medals. The top 18 go through to the freestyle on Thurs 9 th for the individual medals with a maximum of 3 riders /nation so passes down the line, if for example all 4 brits are in the top 18 then the lowest place one won't get through.


----------

